# Cultural life for free



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Not everyone have an opportunity to pay expensive tickets to see galleries, theatres or operas. For example in my city of Nottingham have contemporary art centre and is free and is wonderful. As well at university campus I visited few times to listening music,in parks doing some good orchestral music. Why not to use good cultural life. 
Amateur theatres tickets as well not that expensive. Just wanted to share is anybody got same experience on own towns.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, thre are free museums and art galleries in many British towns and cities, many of them are excellent. Highlights for me in recent months have been:

Walker Art Gallery - Liverpool (excellent pre-raphaelite collection, fantastic sculptures, wonderful museum next door)

Fitzwillan collection - Cambridge (superb wide-ranging collection that could occupy you for days)

Birmingham City Gallery - wonderful exhibition of saxon gold at the moment

Lady Lever Gallery - Port Sunlight (near Birkenhead) - more later C19 British art

and then there are the cathedrals - go for evensong and that way you see the place for the purpose it was built (and the services are free too!)


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Oxford was great for cultural stuff that was either free or at nominal cost: lunchtime recitals in college chapels, lieder and chamber music at the Holywell Music Room, the Ashmolean, the Pitt Rivers... My college used to put on the occasional shows too- as well as the usual student amdram, Simon Callow did a one man show on Oscar Wilde and Ian Bostridge gave a lieder recital in the chapel for a lucky few dozen people, right before he hit the big time. Not much goes on where I am now, though there is a branch of the Natural History Museum (the only one outside London AFAIK) which is currently showing the Wildlife Photographer Of The Year exhibition with free entry, whereas in London you have to pay unless you're a member.

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/tring/


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Most of the big museums in DC are free, including the National Gallery and the Hirschorn.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I noticed that when I used to live in Germany (about 15 years ago) that there were often orchestral concerts in the parks. These were very popular and they occurred in many urban centres. We don't seem to have anything of the sort here in Canada that I am aware of.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My dad works for the Utah Symphony/Utah Opera so everything there has been free for me .


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Visitors to NYC may be interested in the following list of free (and sometimes free) museums:

http://www.ny.com/museums/free.html

While the ticket booths at the MET look normal, visitors should be aware that ticket prices are "suggested"; this information could be especially useful for those intending to make numerous visits in a short time. The MOMA isn't on there, but the last time I checked it's free (and crowded) on Friday nights.

*p.s.* Keep an eye out for free events in Central Park in the summer--concerts, plays, you name it.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Oxford was great for cultural stuff that was either free or at nominal cost: lunchtime recitals in college chapels, lieder and chamber music at the Holywell Music Room, the Ashmolean, the Pitt Rivers...


Oxford the only place I have attended a Finzi concert - and it was free!


----------

